# Clearance and percentage markdown



## JennieBird143 (Dec 25, 2020)

Ok so I working in the price change/label department & I have a question, so when I scan an item it’ll show a markdown price in red so when I print out a regular label on my printer device it’ll print out the regular price and not the markdown price but if it was a clearance item I could print out the clearance label. So how can I print out a label to show the markdown price and not the regular price because it confuses the customers


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 25, 2020)

Did you active the price change?


----------



## SigningLady (Dec 25, 2020)

It's most likely happening because there are no yellow labels for the hip printers, only white. Since you want a clearance label you will need to disconnect from the hip printer and create a label batch. Then you can print the clearance label using yellow labels.


----------



## JennieBird143 (Dec 25, 2020)

Well no I don’t want clearance labels I know how to print those I want the red company markdown price that shows up when you scan an item on a label


----------



## MrT (Dec 25, 2020)

JennieBird143 said:


> Well no I don’t want clearance labels I know how to print those I want the red company markdown price that shows up when you scan an item on a label


Are you talking about the small "bibs" sale signs that you stick to the label?.  Instead of printing a shelf label you print the 3x2


----------



## Far from newbie (Dec 25, 2020)

When an item initially goes clearance a label is printed in a HQ clearance batch.  If you don’t have that shelf label you can do as Signing lady said and scan the item to print a label on the workbench or sign/label printers and load printer with yellow labels and put one LABEL on the shelf.  OR you could scan under MyDay scan (NOT price change) with a hip printer and scan an item and choose to print a yellow clearance STICKER to apply to each item.  If the item is on further markdown a clearance sticker should print automatically when scanned under PRICE CHANGE.
     I scan EVERY item on my clearance/discontinued items endcap every week - what frustrates me is some items will auto-print and others will NOT.  To capture accurate up to date prices I scan every item under PRICE CHANGE first and THEN scan all other items AGAIN under regular MyDay Scan and manually print tickets for any price discrepancies - what a waste of time !


----------



## SigningLady (Dec 25, 2020)

You can't print a label with just the (red) clearance price. It doesn't exist. Target wants the regular price listed as well so the guest can see the discount they are getting. That's why clearance stickers also have the regular price listed.


----------



## JennieBird143 (Dec 30, 2020)

Ok so hopefully I’m not getting anyone else confused I want the label to replicate this image price when I print it (hopefully I don’t get anyone in trouble for taking this)


----------



## Yetive (Dec 30, 2020)

You cannot make a label with a sale price.  You can make a sign for it.  Go to print and ask for a 2x3 sign.


----------



## Calico Tapeworm (Dec 30, 2020)

I was able to print a “was and now” price label using the hip printer. I used the white labels and printed it as “regular label”. Sales price had to be activated first, though.


----------



## SigningLady (Dec 30, 2020)

Calico Tapeworm said:


> I was able to print a “was and now” price label using the hip printer. I used the white labels and printed it as “regular label”. Sales price had to be activated first, though.



Yes, that would be a price cut label and would need to be activated in price change first to activate it. A sale price will not do the same though.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 31, 2020)

Calico Tapeworm said:


> I was able to print a “was and now” price label using the hip printer. I used the white labels and printed it as “regular label”. Sales price had to be activated first, though.


Why would you even put that on the floor? Basically you are confusing the guest .


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 31, 2020)

Your picture is a price accuracy label that will be send in a hq batch to your zebra under print batches , sign and labels select hq and print your batch then you go to price change amd you start activating . You can not put both prices on the shelf , unless it is a clearance price and then you would print it on a yellow card stock which would give you both prices obviously:


----------



## SigningLady (Dec 31, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Your picture is a price accuracy label that will be send in a hq batch to your zebra under print batches , sign and labels select hq and print your batch then you go to price change amd you start activating . You can not put both prices on the shelf , unless it is a clearance price and then you would print it on a yellow card stock which would give you both prices obviously:



Not quite. A was/now label will always print by default for an item that is on a price cut or TPC. Even using a hip printer. While the initial label will print under the price change batch to activate, further label printing for that item will also print the same was/now after activation.

An item on sale will never do this though, it will only print the full regular price for a shelf label.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 31, 2020)

There were 7 by 11's for those batteries this week.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 31, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> Not quite. A was/now label will always print by default for an item that is on a price cut or TPC. Even using a hip printer. While the initial label will print under the price change batch to activate, further label printing for that item will also print the same was/now after activation.
> 
> An item on sale will never do this though, it will only print the full regular price for a shelf label.


Yes but the temporary price cuts went away way back . The only way you get was/now label is the yellow clearance card stock . That is allowed per target practice to have on the shelf along with the stickers of 15,30,50,70%
And 7x11 will say how much you save


----------



## SigningLady (Dec 31, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Yes but the temporary price cuts went away way back . The only way you get was/now label is the yellow clearance card stock . That is allowed per target practice to have on the shelf along with the stickers of 15,30,50,70%



Nope. I don't think they call them TPC or Price Cut anymore but I regularly print was/now labels in price change for items that temporarily go down in price for a week than back up, every other week sometimes. They print as a white label and are supposed to be put up along with the New Lower Price 3x2 flags.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jan 3, 2021)

That's a sale price, not a clearance price.  You don't sticker sale prices because the price will go back up and then you'll be peeling all those back off.


----------

